# Hoyt cams: draw length adjustment vs lettering on cam module



## jakethesnake (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a Hoyt Powermax and was wondering if the lettering on the rotating inner cam module directly corresponds to the draw length adjustment in 0.5" increments?

It's my first bow and I think that I might finally have everything dialed in, so I'm trying to record all my measurements and settings, so wanted to check on this since I don't have a tool to measure it.


For example:

My bow is rated 25.5 - 30" (has lettering A-J) and I'm guessing that it corresponds to the below?

A	25.5 
B	26.0
C	26.5
D	27.0
E	27.5
F	28.0
G	28.5
H	29.0
I	29.5
J	30.0

Also, is this true in general for Hoyt's with similar draw length adjustments on the cam? I'm not sure if it is a coincidence or something standard with all brands?


Thanks


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

If you have an arrow, a friend, a tape measure and a pencil... you have all you need to measure draw length.


----------

